# Which color does the A4 Avant wear best?



## raleighA4 (Sep 23, 2004)

I'll be getting a A4 Avant later this year, and can't quite decide on the best color.
My top 3 picks are red, black, and quartz gray.
(I like silver, but my current Audi is silver and I want something different.)
Which color do you think shows best on the new Avant?
Thanks!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Which color does the A4 Avant wear best? (raleighA4)*

IMO...Ibis White.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Which color does the A4 Avant wear best? (bcze1)*

Quartz Grey... It shows an unusually small amount of dirt and salt if you live in a snowy climate.


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

Since you're below the typical 'snow belt' I'd say go with Ibis White.


----------



## NJCarGuy00 (Nov 27, 2009)

quartz gray...have seen some avants with this color and it looks great. I love the avant...I think it is sharper looking vs the sedan.


----------



## 423RS$ (May 16, 2008)

i have ibis white more compliments than any


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (423RS$)*

Red


----------



## M Taxter (Jun 24, 2001)

My Avant is Quartz Grey as was my A4 sedan before. I guess I like Quartz Grey


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

bcze1 said:


> IMO...Ibis White.


 +1


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

I have an Ibis White S-Line with privacy glass. The S-line package contains a fair amount of added detail on the body, bigger front air scoops, rear valance, grill work and better rims, a lot of which is lost on say a black car, or even the dark grey cars.

White shows not only the darker details, but also the chrome details and the LED running lights really well, and surprisingly does not show the dirt as bad as I thought.

Its also easier to clean too as you can see where you havent washed or clayed.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

White!


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

Not red, but *RED*


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Ibis:thumbup:


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## BatManB6 (Apr 20, 2009)

White with sport package. or second choice Meteor Grey with sport


----------



## raleighA4 (Sep 23, 2004)

*I decided on Black!*

Here's my new 2011 A4 Avant...just got it a couple days ago! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4813272502/


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

IbisWeis


----------



## Sizzla (Nov 10, 2005)

1) White
2) Black
3) Silver/Gray


----------



## tulmad (Apr 10, 2001)

Teak brown:


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

Interesting. Have yet seen one in that color around here.


----------



## tulmad (Apr 10, 2001)

sg207ptg said:


> Interesting. Have yet seen one in that color around here.


It replaces Aruba Blue for 2011. I just picked it up Sunday


----------



## wpg2.0T (Sep 10, 2003)

miamijag said:


> Not red, but *RED*


Garnet Red.
On order. Should be here mid-Oct.

Picture tease: (courtesy of Audi Canada)



















Cheers.:beer:


----------



## tulmad (Apr 10, 2001)

That's a nice red color. I like it more than the standard non-metallic red.


----------



## wpg2.0T (Sep 10, 2003)

tulmad said:


> That's a nice red color. I like it more than the standard non-metallic red.


Thanks.

The Teak Brown wasn't available when I ordered mine. Nice colour. It's different and you certainly will not meet too many similar.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2000)

wpg2.0T said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The Teak Brown wasn't available when I ordered mine. Nice colour. It's different and you certainly will not meet too many similar.


Hey, he'd be lucky to see another A4 Avant same model year, let alone same color!:laugh:


----------



## Shiftracer (Aug 21, 2010)

*Brilliant Red....*

My Brilliant Red makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

*White is nice*

I love the look of the Ibis White when combined with the S-Line package.




More Pictures of Ibis White S-Line Avant


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

iamaudi said:


> I love the look of the Ibis White when combined with the S-Line package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that US spec? I didn't think you got push button start or S-Line unless you went with Prestige but doesn't a Prestige have the navi controls behind the gear lever and the drive select controls were under the HVAC controls. Also, I can't even find those wheels for the Avant, only the sedan.


----------



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Is that US spec? I didn't think you got push button start or S-Line unless you went with Prestige but doesn't a Prestige have the navi controls behind the gear lever and the drive select controls were under the HVAC controls. Also, I can't even find those wheels for the Avant, only the sedan.


Yes this is US Spec. It is a 2009 Prestige - S-Line with no navigation and drive select.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

Was nav not standard on Prestiges in 09?


----------



## corpun (Jan 1, 2009)

Dark gray seems to be the most common audi color (that I see in NCal anyway) even given that I do like the Meteor gray but the Aruba blue looks damn nice too


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

I wish the white is more of an off white than bright white, ie ibis white.


----------

